# Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?



## ZeroHour (18. Mai 2010)

*Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne das Tornade-Gehäuse von Raidmax zu meinem neunen System kaufen. Meine Frage: Ist das Gehäuse überhaupt empfehlenswert, da Grakas wie die 5870 aufgrund ihrer Länge da gar nicht reinpassen? Meine aktuelle Krte würde da reingehen, aber ist es denn eingermaßen zukuftssicher oder muss ich da beim nächsten Graka-wechsel auch ein neues Case kaufen-.-

Das selbe Problem mit Prozessorkühler: 
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition
Kühler: ELK Alpenföhn Groß Klockner

würde wenigstens dass reingehen, ohne dass ich den Lüfter an der Seite ausbauen müsste?

Könnt ihr mir evtl ein ähnliches Case empfehlen? Sollte halt auch ein Seitenfenster haben und mit Versand nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten (muss kein raidmax sein)

Danke für Antworten,
ZeroHour[/FONT]


----------



## kress (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Das Xigmatek Utgard bietet sich an. Dürfte so um die 70€ liegen.
http://www.tweakpc.de/gallery/data/535/medium/xigmatek_utgard.jpg

Oder das Midgard mit Sichtfenster, ist eben kleiner, das Fenster und kostet ohne Versand 55€.


----------



## ZeroHour (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

ist der tornado generell unempfehlenswert?


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Raidmax Gehäuse generell.

Denn diese haben die gleiche Qualität wie MS-Tech Gehäuse: Billiges Material, leicht verformbar, wenig Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten.

Wenn du wenig Geld ausgeben möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir ein Gehäuse aus der Xigmatek Reihe: Asgard, Midgard oder Utgard.

Sharkoon Rebel9 Gehäuse sind ebenfalls günstig, aber besser verarbeitet als die Raidmax Tower.


----------



## ZeroHour (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Die Verarbeitung ist für mich ehr weniger wichtig. Hauptsache das Case bietet genug Platz und man kann gut modding betreiben.


----------



## kress (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Wenn es leicht verformbar ist und du es Moddest, also entweder mit Komponenten vollstopfst und es zu schwer wird, oder es anschneidest, wirst du nicht lang Freude haben, wenn es dir zusammenklappt.
Das Utgard/Midgard sind da schon stabiler und sehen mMn etwas schicker aus. Wenn du es eh Modden willst, kannst du dir das Seitenfenster auch selber machen, dann kostet das Case nicht so viel. 
Außerdem ist die Breite etwas mager, ich denke, dass heutige Gehäuse eine mindestbreite von 21cm haben sollten, um auch großen Cpu-Kühlern Platz zu bieten.


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

So 100% schlecht sind Raidmax Gehäuse nun auch wieder nicht. Leider haben die Raidmax Tornados nur einen 80mm Lüfter in der Front. Wenn du da viel Zeug reinstecken willst wirds vielleicht mit der Frischluft eng, denn die Front hat nicht so ein mesh design wie viele andere Gehäuse.
Die Temps sind deswegen sicher deutlich höher als bei Ximatek Midgard oder Lancool K58, die ich dir nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Das Gehäuse bietet alles andere als viel Platz. NEben dem 80mm Lüfter vorne, der schon ein No-Go ist bietet das Gehäuse in der Länge zu wenig Platz. Das Mobo klebt da ja schon fast an den Festplatten Slots, da hast du nicht viel Platz zum Modden. An der billigen Plastikfront wirst du auch nichts modden können. Oder willst du nur ein paar Lichter rein bauen und gut ist?


----------



## ZeroHour (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Oder willst du nur ein paar Lichter rein bauen und gut ist?



So in etwas, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Das große Window ist mir halt wichtig und für unter 50 Euro kann ich nichts finden was so ein Seitenfenster bietet=(


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Na ja, da würd ich an deiner Stelle halt noch nen Monat sparen  Denn wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Hm... in der Preisklasse findest du natürlich keine super Gehäuse. Aber mal alternativen die allesamt besser in der Verarbeitung sind und Platz für 120mm Lüfter bieten. 

Cooler Master Centurion (gibts auch in schwarz)
Silverstone SST-PS02B-W (wäre mein Favourit in Sachen Qualität in dieser Preisklasse)
Cooler Master Elite NV-334 - Nvidia Edition (Falls du nVidia Fan sein solltest, aber Qualitativ das minderwertigste der Drei)


----------



## ZeroHour (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Wie steht es denn mit dem Ximatek Midgard: Würde da eine hd 5870 reinpassen?


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Wenn du Geld für eine 5870 hast, solltest du auch mehr für ein Gehäuse ausgeben. Den in solche Schachteln würde ich so eine Karte nicht verfrachten. Rein würde sie zwar passen, aber dann schon quasi hinten an den Festplattenschächten kleben.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Also da wunder ich mich auch ein wenig. Das wäre am falschen Ende gespart. 

In das Midgard passt diese Grafikkarte wie Kaktus schon sagte, jedoch würde ich, wenn du nicht mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest, dennoch das Midgard mit Seitenfenster holen, wenn du schon ein Fenster haben möchtest  

Des Weiteren ist die Verarbeitung im Midgard wesentlich besser, als bei den Raidmax Dingern. Zusätzlich hast du die Möglichkeit irgendwann einen 280er Radiator in die Decke zu hängen, wo sonst 2 140mm Lüfter Platz finden. 

Ich selbst benutze das Midgard für meinen Backuprechner und habe dort eine WaKü drinne. Mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit, Kreativität und Kompromissen findet alles dort seinen Platz.


----------



## ZeroHour (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

im Moment habe ich kein Geld für eine 5870  Aber da die Karten immer länger werden müsste ich mir vielleicht bein nächsten wechsel gleich wieder ein neues case kaufen und mein ganzes System wieder umbauen und so weiter...-.-

edit: 
http://forum.mindfactory.de/geh-use...9-midi-tower-atx-super-flower-sf465t1-bk.html

wie sieht es denn hiermit aus?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Wieder so ein Plastikbomber wo vorne die Tür nach kurzer Zeit nu noch nervt weil sie klappert.


----------



## ZeroHour (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

ich meine vom Platz her


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Das is da schwer zu sehen, aber auf dem einen Bild sieht es so aus, als ob die Festplattenkäfige sehr weit ins Gehäuse reingehn und somit weniger Platz für die Graka lassen.
Weiterhin kenn ich die Firma Super Flow nicht, somit auch nicht die Qualität.


----------



## Flippus (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Was hälst du vom Raidmax ninja? Das hat einn Seitenfenster und ist günstig - bekommt man schon für 55€. Wie das mit dem platz weis ich nicht genau, könnte aber sein, das es eng wird.

Hier ein Link ...
RAIDMAX Ninja 918W - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

...und ein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flippus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Das _Ninja_ ist übrigens ein Modding case!


----------



## zøtac (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Ich hatte mal einen Raidmax Tower, kann nur jedem von der Marke abraten... 
Das ding war ein Plastikbomber (ok, das hab ich erwartet) mit schlechter  Verarbeitung und Tonnenweiße Heißkleber. 
Und das schlimmste: 
1) Ich hab mich im Innenraum geschnitten D:
2) Das teil QUIETSCHT! wenn man ein wenig auf die Front drückt.
Aber die Lüfter warn eig. in ordnung


----------



## Flippus (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Raidmax Tornado - Genügend Platz?*

Ich hab extra für dich noch mal ein paar Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster für unter 50€ ausgesucht.

Favorit: *Geh ATX Midi Ikonik  Transform A10 Window*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bekommst du momentan am günstigsten hier:
PC-PIRAT.de - Geh ATX Midi Ikonik Transform A10 Window



Könnte dich auch Interessieren: *Cooler Master Elite 330*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bekommst hier am günstigsten:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

